

Cdnjs – the missing cdn for JavaScript and css - x-sam
http://cdnjs.com/

======
xxdesmus
so... what's new here?

Posted 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828516)

and posted 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4412044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4412044)

~~~
x-sam
sorry, search didn't work for me and hacker news didn't redirect to the
existing link

